# Winter Wahoo Championship 2018



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Winter Wahoo Championship 2018*

After a very successful and fun inaugural tournament earlier this year, we are excited to bring back the Winter Wahoo Championship for year two.

WWC 2017 had 15 teams and paid out over $24,000!!! With Team Reelin' N Dealin' taking the top prize.

We are bringing back the guaranteed money. We know teams don't want to fish tournaments without money in the pot! So, for the WWC, we are guaranteeing AT LEAST 10 entries, or we don't have a tournament.

What does that mean? The wahoo pot will be $1,500. If we get at least 10 boats, we will have $15,000 up for grabs. 100% will be paid out. If we do NOT get 10 boats, everyone who entered will get a refund and we'll try again next year. We don't think that will happen. Please get your entries in ASAP.

$100 entry fee
$1500 Wahoo pot (heaviest three fish)
OPTIONAL $500 tuna pot
Jan 1 to March 31
*ALL ENTRIES MUST BE RECEIVED BY DEC 23rd*
This is a BOAT tournament, not individual participants
Weigh in at any certified scale by boat (winner will 100% be polygraphed)

You can register at:

http://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07eewlh1j380ec014d&oseq=&c=&ch=

More info and details to come, but please start entering soon so we can hit the 10 boat minimum and then focus on blowing that out.

We look forward to kicking off this year's tournament!

Sincerely,
WWC Staff


----------

